# des queues, c'est le printemps



## imogen85

Hello,
The whole expression I am looking to translate is "Des queues Marie, c'est le printemps."
The context is simply a list of unrelated idiomatic expressions used by young people at a summer camp (other examples: "faut pas pousser grand-mère dans les orties", "écrase et continue", both of which I understand). 
In two online _argot_ dictionaries, I have found that "des queues Marie" simply means "no, nothing; a negative reply to a request". Has anyone heard the expression with "c'est le printemps"? It is possible that "queues" has a double meaning, as the characters in the book frequently use double-entendres and sexual quips. 
Any insight you may offer is most welcome.


----------



## Yendred

I never heard the expression, but I guess there is no sexual allusion in "_des queues Marie_", but rather a reference to "_des queues de cerises_" (cherry stalks). There are several colloquial expressions in French refering to fruits to denote zero or not much: _des queues de cerises, des nèfles, des dattes, ..._
And I guess _Marie _is just a religious reference, as you would say _"God no!"_


----------



## imogen85

Thank you very much for your quick reply, Yendred!


----------



## Itisi

'des queues !' means 'no way/forget it!'


----------



## imogen85

So it is really emphatic. Thanks very much, Itisi..


----------



## mehoul

Quand j'étais enfant on disait "des couettes!".


----------



## Itisi

Nous, on disait, 'des queues'...


----------



## imogen85

Very instructional, useful and enjoyable, all these variations!


----------



## Nicomon

Just because I noticed Canada in imogen85's profile,  I'm adding that the expression « des queues » never crossed the Atlantic, at least not to my knowledge.  


Itisi said:


> 'des queues !' means 'no way/forget it!'


  In that sense, we'd say  :   _oublie ça /  penses-y même pas!_

I found a single result with the whole sentence.  What follows is an extract from a book entitled : _Ce qu'ils disent ou rien_  - by Annie Ernaux.   I can't add the direct link, as this looks like a "commercial site"  :  





> Tout partait d'ailleurs en digue-digue, on contrôlait encore les absences mais pour rien. Ils n'avaient pas l'air fin, les profs, à noter scrupuleusement les noms de ceux qui s'étaient déjà fait la malle. Ils ont baissé pour moi à vue d'œil en juin, leurs menaces ne servaient plus à rien, même l'épreuve du B.E.P.C. ne leur appartenait pas, ils seraient aussi surpris que nous par les sujets, l'année prochaine, ils répéteraient à d'autres élèves ce qu'on savait maintenant, ils peuvent faire suer les élèves un an, deux tout au plus, *après des queues Marie c'est le printemps*. Nous avançons, pas eux.


  Here, I understand...  _après, plus rien, c'est le printemps. _


----------



## Itisi

I understand 'après, ça ne marche plus/ils peuvent aller se faire voir !'  

I think 'c'est le printemps' is part of the expression here as a double-entendre. as initially suggested by *Imogen*.


----------



## Garoubet

J'ai la même compréhension, mais peut-être parce que c'est toujours le sens que j'ai connu de cette expression.


----------



## Itisi

C'est le même sens que


*tintin !* _interj_ _familier_ (n'y compte pas) (_informal_)forget it, forget about it _interj_  (_informal_)nothing doing _interj_ Avec les restrictions budgétaires, mon augmentation cette année, tintin !  Tu ne viendras pas avec nous, tintin ! You aren't coming with us; forget it! With the budget restrictions, my pay rise this year? Nothing doing!


----------



## Nicomon

Alors,  j'ai mal compris.  Je ne lis pas du tout de double sens - à part peut-être  _la vie est belle_ - dans le _c'est le printemps_ du  texte cité.   J'ai compris qu'imogen pensait que  « queues »  en était un.  Pas « c'est le printemps ».

Et cette page de « Bob »  m'a induite en erreur :  des queues Marie ! / Bob | ABC de la langue française - Définition de des queues Marie ! avec Bob, dictionnaire d'argot en ligne

Sans compter cette autre définition de tintin : 





> FAMILIER
> Rien du tout. Que lui as-tu dit ? — Tintin.


 Et pour moi  _nothing doing = pas question ! _
Mais j'aurai au moins trouvé un contexte.  

Yendred a aussi mentionné _queues de cerise, dattes, nèfles .   _
Dans ce sens « quantité négligeable » de l'expression, on dirait au Québec - _*des pinottes* _ : 





> *1.* « _des queues de cerises ! _» : équivaut à « des nèfles ! », c'est-à-dire rien du tout, peu de choses, quantité négligeable.
> *2.* Comme la «clopinette», le «clou», («ne pas valoir un clou») et le «pet de lapin», la «queue de cerise» figure parmi les nombreuses petites monnaies naturelles affligées d’une totale ou presque totale absence de valeur.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, entre 'Des queues Marie' et' c'est le printemps', il n'y a qu'une virgule... Donc, je pense que le printemps est la saison des queues !  (Mais c'est juste mon impression...)


----------



## Nicomon

imogen en a mis une dans le post initial, mais il n'y a pas de virgule dans le texte source que j'ai cité  
(qui n'est pas forcément le même, mais le seul trouvé avec « c'est le printemps » au bout). 
Bon,  je suppose que ça ne change pas grand chose.

Mon esprit moins mal tourné a compris :  « la vie est belle », comme je viens de l'ajouter.


----------



## Kecha

To me "c'est le printemps" is literal. It is set in June and students start ditching school. It's like the summer break has already started. They could say "Tu peux toujours causer, c'est les vacances !".


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai trouvé le contexte, mais oublié le fait que le récit est situé en juin.
Alors, à mon avis t'as raison, Kecha. 

Pour  _des queues Marie_, j'ai lu dans un dico espagnol-français les synonymes suivants, qui vont dans le même sens que  _ils peuvent aller se faire voir _(Itisi) et ton _tu peux toujours causer._
*-  tu peux toujours courir /  je t'en fiche.*

Cela dit, j'ai appris une nouvelle expression, mais je risque fort de ne pas être comprise si je dis :
_des queues Marie _ avec ou sans l'ajout_ c'est le printemps_*.  *


----------



## Itisi

*Kecha*, ok, it's in June, but I definitely would have said 'c'est l'été' at that time of year and of the school year. ('Le printemps' is eastertime in the school year.)


----------



## Nicomon

I would have too, but technically,  June is still spring.    I definitely don't read a  sexual  double entendre.
Whatever the intention is in context, if the idea is to translate it to English I'd say  (literally) :  _it's springtime._

Meanwhile, imogen seems to have disappeared.


----------



## imogen85

Thank you so much for all your suggestions and help, which have considerably broadened my knowledge of the idioms in question.My reference was a passage from the Internet but I have now have checked the book (which is Mémoire de fille, not Ce qu'ils disent ou rien] and in the original, in that book, there are two commas: _Des queues, Marie, c'est le printemps_. I am  sorry for leading us all astray with a missing comma! I am working on the hypothesis that this is a salacious version of the other phrase (from Ce qu'ils disent ou rien). i.e. a certain Marie is being given a certain definition of spring?  [des queues], Marie, means it's spring?


----------



## Itisi

imogen85 said:


> a certain Marie is being given a certain definition of spring? [des queues], Marie, means it's spring?


No, that doesn't make sense.  I think 'c'est le printemps' might just mean that it's the season of love, but the whole phrase is not one you can make logical sense of, just as you can't make logical sense out of a nursery rhyme.


----------



## Nicomon

_Mémoire de fille_ is from the same author, Annie Ernaux, and a "sequence" of the other book.

If it was salacious, I for one would have written  « _*L*es queues _»_. _

What we would need is a printscreen of the complete page.   Là... on tourne en rond.


----------



## imogen85

Hello Nicomon,
This is the section of the book from which the sentence comes, it is a list of phrases that the protagonist copies out of admiration of her fellow camp group-leaders from Lower Normandy. She has been more or less ostracised from the group, but still wants to belong to it and be like them. As you can see, the expressions are not related to each other. I guess there is not reason to think it is salacious, except that in many other places of the books, the language is. "Ecrase et continue" is the theme of the potato masher (said when you want someone to shut up). The rest are, I guess, self-explanatory.

«Parce que le bonheur du groupe est plus fort que l’humiliation,
elle veut rester des leurs. Je la vois aspirant à
leur ressembler jusqu’au mimétisme. Copiant leurs tics
de langage : « raconte pas ta vie, elle est pleine de trous »,
« écrase et continue », « des queues, Marie, c’est le printemps
», « faut pas pousser grand-mère dans les orties »,
même si elle les trouve, à force, agaçants. Ponctuant
comme eux ses phrases d’un « euh là » traînant, spécifique 
de la Basse-Normandie. »

(p. 67, Gallimard blanche)


----------



## Itisi

The expression is 'des queues', no doubt about that.  And if it's understood that they are 'queues de cerises', then that corresponds to springtime.


----------



## Reynald

imogen85 said:


> My reference was a passage from the Internet but I have now have checked the book (which is Mémoire de fille, not Ce qu'ils disent ou rien] and in the original, in that book, there are two commas: _Des queues, Marie, c'est le printemps_.


La citation se trouve également dans _Ce qu'ils disent ou rien (_p.15 de l'édition Folio), et sans virgule.


imogen85 said:


> I am working on the hypothesis that this is a salacious version of the other phrase (from Ce qu'ils disent ou rien)


Peut-être l'origine de l'expression est-elle tout à fait innocente et appartient-elle à la catégorie mentionnée par Yendred (#2), mais je pense que le double sens devait bien être présent dans la tête des Français qui l'employaient ou l'entendaient à l'époque où elle était plus courante. Je le pense en raison d'un souvenir d'enfance personnel, qui n'a évidemment aucune valeur scientifique : une réprimande maternelle vers huit, dix ans pour avoir répondu _des queues_ à mon frère. J'avais dû apprendre l'expression dans la cour de l'école et le sens était pour moi _va te faire voir. _Pour ma mère c'était « très grossier_ ». _Je n'ai évidemment pas eu d'autre explication et je me le suis tenu pour dit, mais je n'avais pas compris à l'époque ce que parler des queues de chien, de chat ou de n'importe quel animal pouvait avoir de grossier.


----------



## imogen85

As simple as "Forget about it, it's springtime" ?


----------



## imogen85

Sorry, Reynaki, our messages crossed in space. 
I appreciate the confirmation that for some, or perhaps at some tender ages, "des queues", even when intended to mean "forget it, no way",  perhaps because of the possible double-entendre, was considered _grossier_.


----------



## imogen85

Des queues, in a more vulgar usage: Dick-all ?


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for the added context, imogen.  


Reynald said:


> La citation se trouve également dans _Ce qu'ils disent ou rien (_p.15 de l'édition Folio), et sans virgule


  Celle que j'ai citée dans mon post initial (no 9), donc. Le contexte était 1958 et je pense que c'est la même expression que l'auteure a reprise en ajoutant des virgules dans _Mémoire d'une fille.  _
À mon avis les virgules - pour mettre le nom en apposition - ne changent pas le sens.

@ Itisi :  j'ai lu à plus d'un endroit le nom  _Marie_  ajouté à _des queues_, en plus des dicos mentionnés plus haut.
Exemples - le deuxième (divers sens de « queue » ne serait pas facile à traduire : 





> - De temps en temps, l'un d'eux, ayant bien visé, criait : "Y'a patte !" et l'autre répondait : "Des clous, oui !" ou bien :
> *"Des queues, Marie !"*
> - Cette histoire sans queue ni tête finit en queue de poisson et pour comprendre tant pis : *des queues Marie !*
> - Je suis même passé à Windows 10 entre temps, donc même les drivers n'ont rien à voir, je pensais que ça résoudrait le problème hé bien *des queues Marie !*


Edited to add this that I copied from a blog  : 





> - Je signale à mes aimables interlocuteurs que les locutions _zobi la mouche_ et _*des queues Marie*,_  qui sont respectivement les variantes développées de *zobi *et de* des queues *s'utilisent exclusivement au sens figuré
> de* pas du tout *ou* il ne faut pas y compter. *


 My non native effort :   *Nothing doing / Dream on,  it's springtime !*


----------



## Itisi

Re the post above,_ '- Je signale à mes aimables interlocuteurs que les locutions zobi la mouche et *des queues Marie*,  qui sont respectivement les variantes développées de *zobi et de des queues *s'utilisent exclusivement au sens figuré de* pas du tout *ou* il ne faut pas y compter. '*_



_*zob* nm__ argot (pénis) (slang, vulgar)__prick, dick n__ (UK, slang, vulgar)__knob n__Qu'est-ce que tu veux voir ? mon zob ou mes fesses ?__*zob !* interj__ argot (pas question !) (informal)__no way! interj__ (informal)__forget it! interj__ (informal)__go whistle! interj__Tu voudrais que je fasse ça gratuitement ? Zob !_


So it's not just my imagination that there is a slight sexual meaning here.

And from the following extract, it is clear that 'c'est le printemps' is part of the expression, and not a commentary in the story about the time of year:



imogen85 said:


> Copiant leurs tics de langage : « raconte pas ta vie, elle est pleine de trous », « écrase et continue », « *des queues, Marie, c’est le printemps*",
> « faut pas pousser grand-mère dans les orties »,



It's not the only expression like that in French, where there is a bit added on just for the hell of it, for no logical reason.  I can't think of one this minute, but I know just what I mean!


----------



## imogen85

This is all wonderful ! « Marie «  as an add on must have meant someone specific sometime, like Kiki in’ » ca va partir, Kiki ».... whereas an expression like «  No way, Jose » was probably rhyme based. In any case, it seems some comparable «  adding on for no logical reason » ( dixit itisi) would be in order in translating this one.


----------



## Itisi

In my opinion, it exempts you from having to translate 'Marie, c'est le printemps', all you have to do is translate the sense of 'Des queues !': 'Nothing doing!' (or whatever you choose).


----------



## imogen85

Yes, you’re right... what counts is that it is a catchy, forthright expression the protagonist has not heard or hasn’t dared say and would be eager to emulate in order to belong.


----------



## Itisi

In fact, you get the same thing in English, of course, as in 'Better than a slap in the face with a wet kipper', where the 'kipper' bit is optional!


----------



## imogen85

Hee hee, I love it!


----------



## Nicomon

This will be my last post on this thread...   I think. 


imogen85 said:


> Kiki in’ » ca va partir, Kiki »


  I wouldn't want to "derail" but I think you meant (more under the link) :* C'est parti, mon kiki ! – Expressio par Reverso*

Back to _*des queues, Marie*_ ...  what do you think of  *bugger all *?  Would it work, register wise ?
I know it's chiefly British slang, but don't know how old it is.   We need something that was said in the late '50s.


----------



## Itisi

Ce n'est pas tout à fait le sens :



*bugger-all* _n_ (tiny or trivial amount) (_familier_)que dalle _loc adv_


----------



## Nicomon

Ah non ?  Bon, tant pis.    Je cherchais un registre un peu plus familier que _nothing doing, _sans être carrément vulgaire.

J'ai bien vu cette définition dans le dico de WR,  mais je croyais que « que dalle » et « des queues » - surtout dans l'expression  _des queues de cerise_ - étaient de proches synonymes.

Je pense que je vais m'en tenir aux expressions typiquement québécoises. C'est clair que j'ai pas le tour « pantoute » avec l'argot. __


----------



## Reynald

imogen85 said:


> This is all wonderful ! « Marie «  as an add on must have meant someone specific sometime...


Pas nécessairement. _Marie_ a été un prénom si courant pendant des siècles qu'il a donné lieu à de nombreuses créations désobligeantes ou insultantes, souvent sexuellement connotées, les plus connues étant jusqu'à aujourd'hui « une Marie-salope » et « une Marie-couche-toi-là ». Mais il en existe des dizaines d'autres, oubliées aujourd'hui - je les découvre en même temps que vous à l'occasion de cette discussion -  répertoriées dans cet ouvrage, p. 291 (à partir de : _Hors du champ religieux, s’ébranle le cortège des Marie obscures, mais dégradées par le parler commun vu le caractère hautement pléthorique du prénom…). _
Alors, _des queues Marie_ n'est pas si étonnant, finalement.


----------



## Itisi

Merci*, Reynald*, c'est intéressant.

En effet, trouver 'Marie' là n'est pas vraiment étonnant !


----------



## Nicomon

Rien à faire... je  ne gobe pas la théorie  de queues = allusion au pénis/zob. 
Avec ou sans l'ajout de Marie, mois je vois des queues de cerise - sans connotation sexuelle.

Alors, j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir perdu mon temps. Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé !!!  

J'ai lu « des queues Marie-Louise », aussi.   Exemple :  





> Des années et des années que je rêvais d’aller à Londres… et qu’est-ce que j’en ramène comme souvenir ??? *rien.. nothing… que dalle… des queues Marie-Louise*. Juste un malheureux porte clé « I love London »


 Vous y voyez un double sens, vous ? Moi, pas. Je comprends la même chose que « des nèfles ».

Avec tout ça, on n'a pas réglé le cas de « c'est le printemps » et je continue de ne pas lire de double sens là non plus.
Je ne dois pas avoir l'esprit assez mal tourné.  

Chose certaine, il n'y en a pas dans les suggestions :  _Forget it /  Nothing doing !  =   Oublie ça / Pas question ! 
*Go whistle*_ (qu'on lit dans le tableau _zob = pas question)  _en a peut-être un... je ne sais pas.


----------

